# Fed up with water changes?? Always wanted another tank??



## zig (27 Sep 2007)

Well then check this out this could be for you  

Yes folks its the virtual aquarium  

http://www.bluedojo.com/publisher2/game58.php


----------



## Ben_K (27 Sep 2007)

Hmmm... I might try it out. Im curious now!


----------



## Ben_K (27 Sep 2007)

Ok, tried it. Its rubbish. Uninstalled it. Bah!


----------



## zig (27 Sep 2007)

Ben_K said:
			
		

> Ok, tried it. Its rubbish. Uninstalled it. Bah!



oh really! didn't try it myself, just as well  

sorry about that


----------



## Ben_K (28 Sep 2007)

Nah, it was worth pointing out! It looked like it might be ok, hence why I tried. Sadly it wasnt. Its a shame really.... if it was good I could have sold all my kit and just used that!


----------

